# cross bows



## tshadowchaser (Oct 21, 2007)

How many of you have cross bows


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a cheapo little pistol crossbow that I shoot in my basement I bought from Service Merchandise when I was a teenager.  I still pull it out from time to time.


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 21, 2007)

i used to have a barnet trident.  i'm thinking of geting something similar again.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 24, 2007)

I keep a couple of those cheap pistol ones in the house also. They are fun to take out and play with when I go camping
I would like to get a 150 pund pull large crossbow and try it some day


----------



## Zero (Nov 29, 2007)

I have an old wooden stock, compound bow cross bow, 200 pounder.  Have had it for almost 15 yeras and used to use it on my uncle's farm hunting deer but mainly rabbits, rodents that got in the sights.  It's in the cupboard back home and now I've seen your post I'm itching to get another. 

Me and a mate also had light weight pistol ones which were awesome for tacking hiking and camping - again, great for taking out possums, rabbits, rats etc.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2007)

Love the Crossbow and yes I have several top of the line ones all 200 lbs or more each. It is shall we say a great tool for any archer. 

If you take this link to my website page and scroll down to the Archery Pictures there is a link to some video of an Archery and Tomahawk seminar we held up here and that has some crossbow footage as well!


----------



## Zero (Nov 30, 2007)

Now tomahawk action sounds like a lot of fun, must be real satisfying getting that blade to bite in on a good throw!!


----------



## Bikewr (Jan 21, 2009)

For many years (since my teens, really) I wanted to build a crossbow.  Last year, after completing a couple of other projects, I put together a medieval-style crossbow using a wooden bow I made from red oak.

This was essentially a prototype, it only pulls around 50 pounds but works fine.
I had intended to make a "serious" medieval weapon, using one of the commercially-made prods (bows) from Alchem.  However, money has become a problem....
May do it yet.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 24, 2009)

I have some crossbows.  Wouldn't part with them for anything, but I guess I say that about all my weapons!

David


----------

